# Hoyt Tribute limbs replacment



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Honestly I'm a surprised that nobody here has tried that setup on a Tribute...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Are they the same length? If so should be an easy swap and use same strings and cables. I have swapped a lot of hoyt limbs around on Protecs, Vantage Pro, Vantage LTD etc. Pretty straight forward. If they are a different length then you just need to remake strings and cables. If I was swapping anything on mine it would be to GTX cams but for now my son likes it.


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, same length... Do you know if the bow will perform better?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

egquebec said:


> Yes, same length... Do you know if the bow will perform better?


I don't think you would see an increase in performance, my personal; opinion is the XT series limbs are just better, 5 lamination's, and more durable. This is just based on my personal opinion, I love he XT series limbs and wish they had retained them when they went from the Vantage LTD to the Tribute.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

egquebec said:


> Honestly I'm a surprised that nobody here has tried that setup on a Tribute...


I have but used gtx cams not accuwheels


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Xt3000 tribute!


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow! Nice bow. Give me more info about your setup...
DL
Cam and modules #
cables and string lenght
Thanks


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

egquebec said:


> Wow! Nice bow. Give me more info about your setup...
> DL
> Cam and modules #
> cables and string lenght
> Thanks


Give me a few days I'm just away from home at the moment.


----------



## markny (Mar 29, 2014)

marking this post


----------



## xanthophobia (Jul 26, 2008)

Well? What's the skinny on that tribute? Very interested in doing this to mine.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

why not go to the XT-3500 limbs, if your going to use it for target.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

fmoss3 said:


> why not go to the XT-3500 limbs, if your going to use it for target.


3000 limbs gives you a 46" ATA on that riser. For me that's optimum, much longer and you give up performance. I use 4000's on shorter risers like the 06 protec


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

egquebec said:


> I would like to know if I somebody has replaced the ZR200 limbs with XT3000 limbs... What's are your conclusions?
> Thanks for help


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

jkrikken81 said:


> Xt3000 tribute!


What cams are those?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

zombiebarebow said:


> What cams are those?


GTX.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is another that jkrikken81 did. Sweet set up.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

You still kicking around at all mate?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

jkrikken81 said:


> Xt3000 tribute!


You still kicking around mate?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------

